# Perch Fishing turned Snakehead Fishing



## CrappieKid (Jan 21, 2008)

Went for a perch trip for a couple hours and what I thought was a log I caught turned out to be a Snakehead. Caught at Piscataway Creek. 

Picture coming.


----------



## Gnatman (Sep 15, 2005)

*Way to go CK...*

...get those things outta there! 

Looking forward to the pic. What did you get him on? How did you do with the perch?

BTW - They're supposed to be GREAT eating.


----------



## stonemason (Aug 4, 2006)

hope you killed it.


----------



## FatCatfish (May 26, 2006)

eat it!


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

I would think catching a snakehead would be much more interesting than perch... 

let see those pics!


----------



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

Pics Please!!!


----------



## tonio (Jan 27, 2008)

Hate to sound repetitve but PICS PLEASE!!!!!!


----------



## CrappieKid (Jan 21, 2008)

Pics will be posted as soon as the other half gets it done..... Hopefully today!


----------



## CrappieKid (Jan 21, 2008)




----------



## CrappieKid (Jan 21, 2008)

Not the best pic.... But it will do.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Nice catch.

I'd love to eat that thing. Yum.

Did the VMRC at least give ya a shirt or something?


----------



## steve grossman (Feb 1, 2008)

Who in the hell is going to eat that thing, when you can go to Wendys or McDonalds and eat greasy horsemeat that will clog your artieries??

Case closed--Steve


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Snakehead soup!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

I'd eat it without a second thought!!!

That's on the top of my list of foods to try.

Right under fugu livers.


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

the same people who would eat a carp would eat
this as if it was "FILET MIGNON"!!!


----------



## finfinder (Sep 17, 2004)

Whatup Tommy !

Eat that damn thing. I know you've eaten uglier things than that....lol

Let's go croakin' dude.


----------



## archer393 (Jul 28, 2004)

ive heard that snakehead is tasty,and sopposed to be a delicacy in vietnam .hell id fry that bad boy right up !!!


----------



## MoJoe (Mar 25, 2008)

nice catch dude...

since its a foreign species, with the possible impact on native species being unknown..

we should all make it a point to catch and kill/ eat, whatever u want to do to them, 

just catch 'em...

tell everybody exactly how you caught them..

we should have a snakehead count or something going... see who gets the most..

good job man... now go and get a cooler full of them..

Joe


----------



## Sushiplease (Jun 18, 2007)

They actually sell frozen snakeheads in the asian markets... =) and to be honest... They taste pretty yummy... Don't judge a book by it's cover 

BUT, who knows how the ones from the potomac taste


----------



## crabbyg (Feb 25, 2007)

steve grossman said:


> Who in the hell is going to eat that thing, when you can go to Wendys or McDonalds and eat greasy horsemeat that will clog your artieries??
> 
> Case closed--Steve



they don't really use horse meat do they?.......do they?........ anyone want the other half of a quarter pounder?

on a serious note..... do you have to check in with Natural resources when you catch a snakehead?


----------



## CrappieKid (Jan 21, 2008)

I did call DNR, They didn't care about it.


----------



## CrappieKid (Jan 21, 2008)

Sorry it took so long to get back with everyone, Caught on a 1/16 oz black and white rooster tail, 4lb test, 6ft light action pole. 

Perch, were 4-7 inches no big ones yet. Give a update when I get it.


----------



## ashtonmj (Apr 26, 2007)

CrappieKid said:


> I did call DNR, They didn't care about it.


Who did you call and talk with because I doubt that. In reality, the ban on snakeheads is a federal law and states are just duplicating it.


----------



## CrappieKid (Jan 21, 2008)

I spoke to dnr that day, minutes after catching it. It would be impossible to put a end to snakeheads now in the states after this many years. All you can do is kill the one you get and continue on. There will ALWAYS be snakeheads in our waters. Fish on.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

CrappieKid said:


> I spoke to dnr that day, minutes after catching it. It would be impossible to put a end to snakeheads now in the states after this many years. All you can do is kill the one you get and continue on. There will ALWAYS be snakeheads in our waters. Fish on.


agreed. saw a documentary on snakeheads and their numbers are too many to eliminate the entire population. They are in the potomac now... 

you should fry up that snakehead next time.


----------



## archer393 (Jul 28, 2004)

take care about the teeth ! we had one in an aquarium yrs ago that grew to about 12 " .they are as aggresive as a fish can be .i think it was a different type as it had a reddish color to it ,anyway the damn thing had a hell of a set of teeth kinda like a bluefish .we used to feed it goldfish and it would blow a bunch of scales out its gills when it ate . i swear the thing tried to eat my fingers every time i fed it


----------



## saltdog (Aug 26, 2007)

i also had one yrs ago and mine wasn't soo dark, maybe a northern snakehead, and they do eat anything, mine would eat small mice(which would make a mess of the tank) and once hit my finger and drew blood, that one u caught is very big, mine was a little over 12 or 13 inches long, i'm not sure just how long they get, anyway nice catch :fishing:


----------



## wshep (Dec 2, 2002)

I couldn't really tell by the photo b/c it was small, but it looked like it had some wiskers on it. I know people have caught what they thought was a snakehead but turned out to be a burbot or bowfin. Here is a link but its from PA fish commission with some info on the three. 

http://www.fish.state.pa.us/water/fish/snakehead/000index.htm

Also the Maryland Department of Natural Resources fish report has information on it for may 16th 2007 at the bottom. Hopefully there are not many in our waters

http://www.dnr.state.md.us/fisherie...ptArchive/frarchives2007/051607freshwater.asp

DNR info:

http://www.dnr.state.md.us/fisheries/fishingreport/snakehead.html


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

I wonder how many snake heads were released. They are not native to MD waters so someone had to put them there. I find it hard to believe that 2 fish were released a few years back and they procreated that much and spread that far. 

For those that are releasing snakeheads into the local lakes and streams, didn't they see the movie of the guy who flushed the alligator down the toilet and it ate the radioactive dogs


----------

